# Budget Lights forum



## Unforgiven

This forum, the Budget Lights forum was created for a number of reasons. The main one being the sheer number of budget or "cheap" lights threads/posts being created. This will be a trial run. If it works out it may become permanent with adjustments made along the way. All of the policies both written and unwritten will be enforced in this forum. If this looks as if it will turn into an advertising forum for the "discount houses", it stands to be closed.

This forum will eventually have a different set of permissions than the other CPF forums and will require anyone viewing or posting in it be logged in. This will hopefully reduce the possibility of abuse of this forum and help keep it open.

Please help us keep this forum open for all so CPF remains THE place to go for all we need to know about our hobby! 


Relevant threads will be moved here over time.


----------



## MarkW

I think budget lights have a place in the larger scheme of things, so bravo on the forum. And I have a confession, and a question:

Not too many years ago, my favorite stuff-in-the-pocket light when i was deer hunting was (gasp!) a $4.99 plastic rectangular 2AA incan sold by Duracell that measured about 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 4 in. long. Nothing fancy, but was very light, had a decent floody beam with some throw, and I could put it in a shirt pocket, button the pocket flap for security and hunt all day without even noticing it was there. 

The biggest problem with it was the bulb: if you dropped it, the filament in the incan tended to break. By now, there ought to be a more reliable 2AA LED equivalent with more lumens and more runtime and a similar, shirt- or jacket-pocket-friendly shape--but I am not aware of one. 

Any nominations?


----------



## hyperloop

MarkW said:


> By now, there ought to be a more reliable 2AA LED equivalent with more lumens and more runtime and a similar, shirt- or jacket-pocket-friendly shape--but I am not aware of one.
> 
> Any nominations?



Let me nominate my 2 favourite budget 2xAA lights, the Romisen RC N3 II neutral white and the Romisen RC N3 II Q5 they are basically the same light, just that the tint of the LED is different, you can see my not-too-well-done comparison HERE.

Both these lights can run in 2xAA or 1xCR123/RCR123, you 1/2 press for momentary on in high mode, 1/2 press again to switch to low mode (more a medium actually) and fully press in at the mode you want to activate constant on in the mode of your choice.

Bryan's (from shiningbeam) service is excellent, email queries are answered promptly and shipping is very fast too, my orders were shipped (pending holidays and weekends) within 24 hours of making paypal payment. I would advise paying some postage costs (it was $5.95 to Singapore IIRC) and getting your order faster. There are some budget sites that offer free shipping but (IMHO) their quality control is a bit of a hit and miss.

*EDIT: *don't forget to use "CPFuser" discount code when checking out.


----------



## carrot

Hey Unf,
Thanks to you and the other staff for giving this forum a chance. What defines a budget light?

Cheers,
carrot


----------



## Greta

hyperloop said:


> Let me nominate my 2 favourite budget 2xAA lights, the Romisen RC N3 II neutral white and the Romisen RC N3 II Q5 they are basically the same light, just that the tint of the LED is different, you can see my not-too-well-done comparison HERE.
> 
> Both these lights can run in 2xAA or 1xCR123/RCR123, you 1/2 press for momentary on in high mode, 1/2 press again to switch to low mode (more a medium actually) and fully press in at the mode you want to activate constant on in the mode of your choice.
> 
> Bryan's (from shiningbeam) service is excellent, email queries are answered promptly and shipping is very fast too, my orders were shipped (pending holidays and weekends) within 24 hours of making paypal payment. I would advise paying some postage costs (it was $5.95 to Singapore IIRC) and getting your order faster. There are some budget sites that offer free shipping but (IMHO) their quality control is a bit of a hit and miss.
> 
> *EDIT: *don't forget to use "CPFuser" discount code when checking out.


This is a *PERFECT* example of what will *NOT* be allowed in this forum. This forum is not for advertising and/or sales. It is for _discussion._ If you want to advertise a product, go to the MarketPlace and find the appropriate place there. There is also a place over there to post discount codes and good deals. This forum is a *DISCUSSION* forum ONLY.


----------



## Flying Turtle

This is a good idea, for me anyway. Most of my lights would belong here. Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## hyperloop

Greta said:


> This is a *PERFECT* example of what will *NOT* be allowed in this forum. This forum is not for advertising and/or sales. It is for _discussion._ If you want to advertise a product, go to the MarketPlace and find the appropriate place there. There is also a place over there to post discount codes and good deals. This forum is a *DISCUSSION* forum ONLY.



well, i was simply answering the question for nominations, if i was out of line, it wasn't intentional, please feel free to delete the post or leave it on as the perfect example of what NOT to do, at least it served a purpose albeit as a negative example.

but so as not to step out of line again and also for the guidance of other members, would it be correct to say that for a discussion of budget lights, the guidelines (incomplete of course) should be something along the lines of:-

1. the person who posts should already have a light in mind, or own the light and this forum is not the place to seek recommendations;

2. person wishes to know more about the light i.e. runtimes, performance, real world uses or his or her personal experiences with the light;

3. comparisons in terms of performance etc, with other budget lights;

that's about all i can think of right now but am i on the right track?


----------



## MarkW

Hyperloop, I was interested in your nominations (thanks)and did not intend to lead the thread astray --if I did. Am now a bit confused as to what is over-the-line in terms of discussion. 

Seems to me that interest in budget lights could reasonably extend to recommendations, source, and price as well as merits and weaknesses, just no outright sales pitches? But perhaps I have misunderstood. Uhhh--anyone want to clarify? 

And, by way of example, I would really like to know if anyone is aware of a budget *2AA* *side-by-side* light with a high lumen emittter? (Is this inquiry permissible--? )


----------



## gcbryan

I'm guessing the only thing wrong with your post was the endorsement, i.e. quality control being hit and miss at the other places but not at SB.

QC for Rominsen is done at Rominsen not at the seller level so your post seems more like an advertisement for a retailer.

Otherwise, I'm wondering what was wrong as well. Certainly in most of the other forums on this site you can mention what you paid and where you got something and well as how you like it.


----------



## Benson

Guys? This new forum... I think we're allowed to post new threads in it, instead of piling random conversations into the announcement sticky...


----------



## carrot

MarkW said:


> And, by way of example, I would really like to know if anyone is aware of a budget *2AA* *side-by-side* light with a high lumen emittter? (Is this inquiry permissible--? )



It took me a lot of research, but I ended up with three devices in the form-factor you requested:
- a Pelican with a whopping 1200 lux: http://pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=2250 
- a Princeton Tec: http://princetontec.com/?q=node/87
- the ACR Firefly: http://acrelectronics.com/product2.aspx?sku=1916

I found a lot of 4AA and 2AAA lights in the form-factor you require but very few in the 2AA form-factor. If you are curious, I scoured the product lines of Tek-Tite, PrincetonTec, Pelican, Streamlight, Surefire, Barbolight, Insight, First-Light, Arc, Petzl, Black Diamond, FoxFury, Stenlight, ACR, Quark, Fenix, Nitecore, Olight, Wolf-Eyes, Pila and Eagletac. I figured Someone Else would cover the DX/KD/CCC angle.


----------



## T0RN4D0

I think we needed this. Thanks CPF


----------



## DM51

Benson said:


> Guys? This new forum... I think we're allowed to post new threads in it, instead of piling random conversations into the announcement sticky...


Thank you, Benson :twothumbs


----------



## Unforgiven

carrot said:


> Hey Unf,
> Thanks to you and the other staff for giving this forum a chance. What defines a budget light?
> 
> Cheers,
> carrot




We will be defining and refining this forum over time and welcome input on the various things that come up. Do you or anyone else have a definition of what we might use for this forum?


----------



## amigafan2003

Hmm - budget means different things to different people.

Looking at all the lights I have, I would define sub $50 as budget. Budget lights should still be fit for purpose and should be expected to last a reasonable amount of time under reasonable use. Anything that doesn't meet those two criteria falls into the "cheap tat" category!

For me, and I can only base my opinion on what I have experience of, $50 is when lights cross over from purely funtional and good quality (Akoray K-106, MG L-Mini II, MG PLI, Quark MiNi etc) into the realm of premium lights, where the same functionality is assured but then you start getting extra bells and whistles (lego-ability, accessories etc), increased quality and better attention to detail (perfect beam shape, guaranteed tints etc).

Although, if you ask a Surefire owner I bet they have a different definition of what a budget light is!

I bet there are also other people out there that consider the $45 ish price tags of the MG L-Mini II, PLI and Quark MiNi to be a premium price and not budget lights at all.


----------



## Unforgiven

amigafan2003 said:


> Hmm - budget means different things to different people.
> 
> Looking at all the lights I have, I would define sub $50 as budget. Budget lights should still be fit for purpose and should be expected to last a reasonable amount of time under reasonable use. Anything that doesn't meet those two criteria falls into the "cheap tat" category!
> 
> For me, and I can only base my opinion on what I have experience of, $50 is when lights cross over from purely funtional and good quality (Akoray K-106, MG L-Mini II, MG PLI, Quark MiNi etc) into the realm of premium lights, where the same functionality is assured but then you start getting extra bells and whistles (lego-ability, accessories etc), increased quality and better attention to detail (perfect beam shape, guaranteed tints etc).
> 
> Although, if you ask a Surefire owner I bet they have a different definition of what a budget light is!
> 
> I bet there are also other people out there that consider the $45 ish price tags of the MG L-Mini II, PLI and Quark MiNi to be a premium price and not budget lights at all.





This is exactly why we put off creating such a forum and want to better define the types of lights that are to be posted here. Although some may consider it a fairly accurate description, "Discount House lights" or something similar seemed a bit derogatory which is why we started with the Budget Lights category. I think most of us know which lights will end up here but I agree, a better definition will benefit everyone


----------



## how2

Budget lights to me are cheaper copies of premium lights.

Like the Nitecore extreme has many budget versions. 
You can also get premiun lights with MC-E led a budget version with a MC-E Led would cost only $30 . 

This it what i classify as budget torch. Torches are not complex pieces of electronics like Televisions etc.

Sometimes we pay too much for simple things.


----------



## amigafan2003

> This is exactly why we put off creating such a forum and want to better define the types of lights that are to be posted here. Although some may consider it a fairly accurate description, "Discount House lights" or something similar seemed a bit derogatory which is why we started with the Budget Lights category. I think most of us know which lights will end up here but I agree, a better definition will benefit everyone


Well, I hope my post goes some way to arriving at a common definition.



> Budget lights to me are cheaper copies of premium lights.


I don't think something has to be a copy of anything to be a budget light.

The Romisen RC-N3 is pretty unique with it's CR123/AA tube.

The MG L-Mini II and PLI also aren't copies of anything I'm aware of and "plough their own furrow" for want of a better expression - I consider both to be budget lights.

The Romisen RC-A4 however...............................

A statement I would agree with though is "copies of existing premium lights are usually in the budget price range".


----------



## MarkW

Unforgiven said:


> We will be defining and refining this forum over time and welcome input on the various things that come up. Do you or anyone else have a definition of what we might use for this forum?



Possible Definition: *Budget lights = Sub $50 OR notably inexpensive for their class ??*

I might be inclined to lower the $50 limit, perhaps to $35-$40, on the theory that something like the MiNi is included under the alternative part of the definition. But this is the drafting stage. Other ideas needed!

(And many thanks to *CARROT* for the research on side-by-sides. Am beginning to realize I should have gone to a separate thread with my inquiry--color me "Disoriented"--but will be checking your findings with interest.)


----------



## sb56637

Hello all,

So is it allowed to post links to products in question on, say, DealExtreme or Kaidomain? Is allowed to recommend a product to someone? (I am not a dropshipper or a commissioned fan of any flashlight company, by the way.)

Thanks.


----------



## Black Rose

sb56637 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So is it allowed to post links to products in question on, say, DealExtreme or Kaidomain?


No direct links are allowed.

I know a lot of folks post the SKU number and then leave it up to the reader to go visit KD or DX.

Not sure if posting the SKU numbers falls under "advertising" though.


----------



## sb56637

Black Rose said:


> No direct links are allowed.
> 
> I know a lot of folks post the SKU number and then leave it up to the reader to go visit KD or DX.
> 
> Not sure if posting the SKU numbers falls under "advertising" though.



Seems to me that the tone of the user would make clear his intentions. If he asks "*Is this light any good? Link: http://dx.com/sku.XXXX*" it would seem fairly innocuous. On the other hand if he says "*This is the best light ever, come buy it for a special price here using my promo code*", well, that's a bit irritating.


----------



## Benson

sb56637 said:


> Seems to me that the tone of the user would make clear his intentions. If he asks "*Is this light any good? Link: http://dx.com/sku.XXXX*" it would seem fairly innocuous.


It might, but as one who's "done time" for this before I learned the unofficial rules for applying the official rules, I'd point out that type of post has generally (though not always) been considered advertising in the past.

The idea of posting SKUs, instead of simply listing model names or numbers, is because sometimes a light listed as the same model with two different SKUs at the same store, or at two different stores, will be rather different. False branding, rebadging, and design changes/product substitutions all complicate things even more, but listing a store and SKU is the best way most of us can find to make sure we're actually discussing the same light.

In light of that, even though it could certainly be argued we're providing some degree of advertising, this "DX sku.xxxxx" nomenclature has been accepted, and I expect that's what will mostly be used from here forwards, except for a few brands reputable/popular/whatever enough to be usefully referred to by model -- Romisen is the first example that comes to mind, but there's a few others too.


----------



## boomhauer

Thanks for giving this a chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## astro4554

Many lights that come from Chinese distributors are complete tat, if the evidence presented can be classed as reliable. 

But some of them are quite a surprise in terms of efficacy and reliability. Some expensive Chinese lights receive high praise on this forum, and other fora.

Deciding which lights fall into what category is going to be the job of this sub- forum and those members that have no interest in condemning a cheap product out of hand, but at the same time, not falling foul of the brand loyalty trap.

Being fair and even handed is often a taxing quest.


----------



## sed6

*Budget light goes beyond dollars*

Lots of opinions about what counts as a budget light. They all seem to come back to dollars. I'm thinking past that and wonder if others will to.

A budget light is one I don't need. It can be lost, given away, stolen or smashed and I won't care. It's easily replacable. If not from the local big box or sporting goods store, then no more than 1-2 days to ship (not 10 days from China). It's just bright enough, to find something under the bed, dropped behind the washer or in my trunk. It's not that exotic; maybe just one mode, maybe a plastic lens and probably no reverse polarity protection.

It's a lot of things, but a budget isn't always less than nor is it always more than $20.


----------



## gcbryan

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



sed6 said:


> Lots of opinions about what counts as a budget light. They all seem to come back to dollars. I'm thinking past that and wonder if others will to.
> 
> A budget light is one I don't need. It can be lost, given away, stolen or smashed and I won't care. It's easily replacable. If not from the local big box or sporting goods store, then no more than 1-2 days to ship (not 10 days from China). It's just bright enough, to find something under the bed, dropped behind the washer or in my trunk. It's not that exotic; maybe just one mode, maybe a plastic lens and probably no reverse polarity protection.
> 
> It's a lot of things, but a budget isn't always less than nor is it always more than $20.



Why would there be a subforum for lights that we don't need? To me it is about dollars. Do you want a subforum to discuss not very good lights?

I think that was the implication initially when this forum was started. Let's have a budget forum for those crummy Chinese lights so that we don't have to talk about them in the main forum...that seemed to be the initial attitude.

There are lights for less than $20 that have the same emitters in them that $60 lights have so they don't need to be limited to shining under the bed.


----------



## ky70

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

Thanks for the post Scott, but your post seems to imply that a light can't be both important to the owner and reasonably priced...I'll disagree that it can't be both.


----------



## joe1512

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

I will agree to disagree as well.

The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion.

Sure, I COULD buy a Novatek 120P for 150 bucks. Instead, I buy an itp A1 EOS SS instead. Same output, same battery, stainless steel instead of titanium, 32 bucks instead of 150.

Not everyone has hundreds and hundreds of dollars to throw at flashlights. Even if they do, they would like to retain some modicum of sanity about it and would prefer to spend their money elsewhere.

I have a 2x18650 SST-50 light which is my 'big one'. its great! It was 70 bucks. (Xtar outrider). I will shortly have the itp A1 EOS SS above on my keychain. It will be useful for those times when I want light but didn't expect to need it and thus dont have my big light. Plus its cool! 

I bought 2 itp A6 Polestars for my father/father-in-law for Fathers Day upcoming. They came with itp A3 lights to give to buddies for their birthdays or whatever. In my opinion, itp is very solid quality for a low price. Romisen is pretty popular too and seems to make good products.

So you don't have to pay a fortune for decent quality. But if you want incredible quality and a certain brand, then you can certainly pay a premium and get it. Just like with cars. I don't believe a BMW is a high enough leap in quality over my Dodge and certainly isnt worth 4x the price. Therefore, I get what is cost-effective and suits my needs so I can put that money elsewhere.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



joe1512 said:


> The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion.



This sounds like a pretty good formula. I've stated in a couple places that my idea was lights less than $20, but that might only apply to the small pocket lights I'm so fond of. I see the error in that thinking, as larger higher performance lights should be considered, too.

Geoff


----------



## space-time

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

Good thread and some good thoughts!

For me it is about not overpaying. I've just started getting into flashlights a couple of months ago, but I'm not at all convinced (yet) that some of these much higher dollar numbers I'm seeing for the "brands" are justified. I just received a $53 budget light - another thread this section - that has turned turned out to have very good quality, by my standards anyway, vs. 2.5 - 3x that $ amount for a similar "brand" light.

If something is disposable junk from a poor design, capability, and/or quality standpoint, as the OP mentioned, then for my needs anyway I don't care what the price is, it is still junk. By that definition some more pricier lights out there might qualify as "junk" in my book. :green:


----------



## glenda17

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

I've bought dozens of DX flashlights, only had one dud and they replaced it free. I have flashlights with performances that I could never afford otherwise.


I'm an engineer and carry a Shining beam 18650 Q5 light everyday and it has never failed me and gotten me out of a lot of jams. I trust my job to it and it was a budget light.

My company will only pay for Anova LED lights and they spend $150 for a flashlight with a prioprietary battery. They are always having issues with them. I just pull out my brighter smaller shining beam and smile.


----------



## Lux007

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



joe1512 said:


> The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion.



I agree with the idea behind this formula. It is essentially "bang for the buck" whether the performance-to-price ratio is 90%-30% or 99%-40%...or something similar. It's probably also important to take into account the use or purpose of the light so that a substantially lower performing (brightness, reliability, durability, etc.) and inexpensive light can be worthy of discussion too depending on context.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



joe1512 said:


> The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion.




x2
Its about getting the most for your budget, IMHO. I don't see why there should be an imposed $$ budget amount for this sub forum. If members want to discuss the best light in their a $80 budget, they should be allowed to. The sub forum is "Budget Lights"... and mods do not impose a $$ value.

Posting "Whats the best light for $50" every other week doesn't really go over well in the 3 main forums. But here in the budget sub-forum it seems like it would be much more appreciated.

DX has their own forums for discussing poor quality junk/disposable-lights. Personally I do not see the point in discussing those lights here on CPF, and I certainly can't (in all good conscience) recommend them to others.

This is not a well accepted viewpoint though... and I certainly respect that.


----------



## sed6

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



ky70 said:


> Thanks for the post Scott, but your post seems to imply that a light can't be both important to the owner and reasonably priced...I'll disagree that it can't be both.



I definately didn't want to imply that. My favorite budget light, the newish Brinkman AA, is important to me because it meets all of my above listed critera. Plus my wife can feed and care for it herself, as can anyone I lend it to or give it to. Which I can do without hurting my wallet...everyone starting to see my point?


----------



## aim54x

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

Budget lights...that is something that I am looking to define, thanks Scott for starting this disscussion.

Price - I think this should come into it...we want these budget lights to be affordable to all...ie dont cost a fortune
Value - the 90% performance 30% cost comes in here - I like this
Value 2 - the ability for us to give away/lend out these lights without their non return causing us heartache

A light that we dont care too much about fits under the value 2 and I feel that it is another factor that should have a weight on what we refer to a budget light, but if we have a $200 light that we dont care too much about (ie dont need) is it a budget light?

My favourite light - Wolfeyes Defender 260 - is def not a budget light, it cost me ~$200 (which was heaps as I bought this as a poor student) nor is it the best value for money, or un-needed

My single mode Romisen RC-N3 fits all of these categories (cheap $14 odd from memory) great performance, and one that I am happy to lend to people

My maglite Solitaire, fulfils the price requirement, but for sentimental reasons does not fit value 2...so is it a budget light? for someone else yes, for me probably not

Fenix E01 - meets price requirement, value (performance) and value 2, I gave one to my sister


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

I like the concepts mentioned about budget lights. But for me, I'll add that I prefer them to be designed (moderate current draw) to run on alks. That makes them ideal for loaners, beaters, emergencies, misc. placements in funky places (closets, drawers, etc). I know this is not necessarily a shared thought, but it's where these lights fit into my arsenal.

The Black and Decker 2AA new to Walmart is such a light. Mags are ideal for this, IMHO. Simple UI is important (sorry, XL100).


----------



## amigafan2003

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



> A budget light is one I don't need. It can be lost, given away, stolen or smashed and I won't care.



That's the problem - if I lose, smash or have stolen any of the budget lights in my sig I WILL care - it wont be the money lost that upsets me - it will be the loss of a good and useful light that would be the issue.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



joe1512 said:


> The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion.


That seems another pretty useful definition. There's probably room for discussion on the exact percentages given there, but it is certainly a good starting point.

Reliability should be another consideration alongside performance and price. There will be difficulty establishing the point at which cost-cutting leads to lower reliability, to the point where there is a high risk that the 90% performance could suddenly at any time become 0% due to a high likelihood of failure. That might be acceptable to some people where a failure would not be a serious or critical matter, but for many others (probably most people) it would be unacceptable. 

However, there is an existing thread that discusses possible definitions of budget lights. I'm merging this one into it now.


----------



## wingnut86

Isn't this a pointless thing to discuss??


----------



## eproblemsolver

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



joe1512 said:


> The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion.



I think that's a workable definition. I was thinking about this and figured, that to me, a budget light is one where the cost wasn't sufficiently higher than what the essential component costs would be. (Emitter, reflector, driver, switch, and body)

For example, if you add up these costs on say DIY components for a CREE XRE-Q5 flashlight you'd probably be above the cost of most budget lights you find at DX, KD, eBay, etc.. But well under the cost of a premium flashlight.

Dollar amount doesn't necessary come into play unless you're like for like specifications. For example, SST-50 and SST-90 lights don't fall under the $35-$50 range due to the component costs.

Can any titanium light be considered a budget light, if there are aluminum versions of the same light? Would we consider the titanium version a premium light? e.g. The Olight Titanium M20 is more than double the cost aluminum version. (although, I'm not sure that I consider my M20 a budget light, so perhaps that's a bad example.)

Perhaps we could come up with a lumens per dollar ratio with multipliers for features such as glass, hard anodizing, etc?

-David


----------



## idlejam

carrot said:


> It took me a lot of research, but I ended up with three devices in the form-factor you requested:
> - a Pelican with a whopping 1200 lux: http://pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=2250
> - a Princeton Tec: http://princetontec.com/?q=node/87
> - the ACR Firefly: http://acrelectronics.com/product2.aspx?sku=1916
> 
> I found a lot of 4AA and 2AAA lights in the form-factor you require but very few in the 2AA form-factor. If you are curious, I scoured the product lines of Tek-Tite, PrincetonTec, Pelican, Streamlight, Surefire, Barbolight, Insight, First-Light, Arc, Petzl, Black Diamond, FoxFury, Stenlight, ACR, Quark, Fenix, Nitecore, Olight, Wolf-Eyes, Pila and Eagletac. I figured Someone Else would cover the DX/KD/CCC angle.




Blast from the past! Years ago I bought that Pelican (or something that was nearly identical to it; perhaps an earlier model). I remember it being the first light that I had that had a surprisingly bright output for its size. It was a great little light that you could attach to a bunch of things with those clips and the pivoting head was useful. The only problem I eventually had with it (other than losing it at some point) was that one or two of the clips broke off; I think it was the big front clip and one of the side ones.


----------



## speedsix

Thanks for making this forum for us skinflints. :twothumbs


I am a cheapskate by nature and budget is my thing. I appreciate quality but there are some things that work just as well for my needs that can be had for less money. I end up buying more budget lights than any other type. 

I buy one or two quality name brand lights for specific needs. When I need a special light for a real purpose, I spend the cash. For example, I needed a headlight for camping and travel to other countries. I was not about to mess around with a budget headlamp when I was in the jungle of Costa Rica. I bought a good PT headlamp that was waterproof and it was the best money I could spend.

Budget flashlights that I buy have less defined roles. Often they are just cheap sources to try out different platforms. For example, I have bought a few budget lights and now know what I like and what I don't for different uses. I would never have bought 3 Sure fires just to see what liked in a compact light. I did buy a Rominsen, a Trustfire and a Nkoray just to try them. For $50, I was able to try out 3 lights. It would have been more like $300 if I went with SF. I gave one away and kept the other as a spare. The one I like get used. If they had been SFs, that would be $200 wasted on two lights I didn't need.


----------



## boomhauer

I'm the same way with wine. If it's a special occasion, I'll spring the $$ for stuff that I know is excellent. Otherwise, I search for the $10 bargains - and they are out there. I get a lot of satisfaction from that, too. 

I think the 90/30 rule for flashlights is pretty good.


----------



## Unforgiven

boomhauer said:


> I'm the same way with wine. If it's a special occasion, I'll spring the $$ for stuff that I know is excellent. Otherwise, I search for the $10 bargains - and they are out there. I get a lot of satisfaction from that, too.
> 
> I think the *90/30* rule for flashlights is pretty good.




Is tonight a special occasion?  :nana:


----------



## boomhauer

Nah, just a budget night so far... but the night is young! :naughty:

Originally Posted by *joe1512* 

 
_The budget section is for those who are willing to accept 90% performance at 30% of the price in my opinion._


----------



## csa

I agree that a dollar amount is probably a bad metric to use. Leaving it a bit open is probably best, budget lights tend to run in categories, some of which are a bit more expensive.

Besides, as inflation goes, that dollar amount will change.

As lights change in value and get older, or parts get hard to find, prices will fluctuate. Do we REALLY want to be arguing about whether or not a light is "below $50" if it's normally $80 but is on dealer closeout for $49.99 when you buy a yellow zodiak too?

I think we do mostly know them when we see them, and yes, this forum will inevitably include some comparisons to more expensive lights... we don't want to rule out all mention of more expensive things, or we lose an important part of the discussion.


----------



## boomhauer

^^Yep, couldn't agree more.


----------



## elnorberto

Just to chuck my two-penneth into the mix...

All lights strike some sort of balance between cost and performance ("performance", in this case, encompassing everything from light output and build quality to number of modes and size).

As an example, a little Photon clone picked up for £0.50 sacrifices just about all the above qualities in order to make it possible to buy a functioning torch for £0.50.

Whereas a top-of-the-range Surefire, requiring one or more relatively expensive lithium cells and the charger to go with them, has been designed to offer an extremely high level of performance but at a high price which inevitably limits the number of potential customers.

A "budget" torch, in my eyes at least, is one in which this compromise favours cost over outright quality. Some excellent torches can be had for very little cost but will always have some area of compromise which a more expensive light would not.

As an example, my Akoray K-106 offers excellent light output, a choice of modes and a nice compact size, but is lacking in terms of ultimate build quality and reliability. I've had to carry out some minor modifications in order to overcome it's failings, which I would not expect to have to do with something more expensive - something like a Quark AA, for instance, which offers broadly similar features with vastly superior quality and reliability, but at approximately 4 times the cost of the Akoray.

So to sum up the above ramblings :duh2:, I don't think that a budget torch is defined solely by price; it's a question of performance per dollar/pound/whatever your preferred currency may be. Hence the ultimate decision as to whether a particular torch is a "budget light" or not rests entirely in the eye of the beholder!

I'm certain that there are many flashaholics out there who would consider the Quark to be a budget flashlight and the Akoray nothing more than a cheap toy - neither is wrong, just depends on what they expect, want or need from their torch(es).


----------



## The 8th Man

I like the idea of a budget light section but I am having a hard time figuring out what the guide lines would be. 

I consider a budget light something I can replace at the drop of a hand, A light that I can just run out to the local store and replace. Price would not mater as much as availability but that's to me. I have alot of lights that were cheap but I had to order them and it was not always easy to find them or find them in stock. I guess it's all how you look at it.

How will we know what should be discussed? 

I would love to see this bloom because I am all for a lot of the cheap lights out there but I am not sure that's the whole point and I just feel that I may not know when to jump in and with what.


----------



## C-Beam

Wow, thanks to Greta and the admins for the budget light forum! I'd stopped checking the thread I started in the Suggestions forum two months ago because I thought it was a settled issue. I certainly hope it doesn't turn out into a cat herding situation. 

"Budget" to me is any light that I can use without the risk of feeling bad if I lost it. Living on a ranch means I'm out in the dark often, and sometimes I'll walk up on a light that has been laying in the field for a week. So anything $10 or under. 

My favs currently are some 1 AA Home Depot leds.


----------



## Vortus

There probably should be multiple definitions based on price/performance. Likely a different sub-forum for each price point. Starting with the keychain types and others at sub $5, and then probably going to $10 and in increments of $10's up to $50. After $50, it would jump by $25's to $150. Over $150, not a budget light imo. Well, over fifty isn't to me, but the forum isn't about me, it kinda has to cover as many as possible.

To come up with the performance per dollar, I guess those true addicts would have to come up with some agreed upon best in each form factor, some sort of baseline, regardless of price, and then the budget lights could be compared to those by performance in comparison. Best if those baseline's were factory lights, not mods. A budget mod sub forum is prob already taken care of. 

I was blown away first coming here, and it's still a bit overwhelming. Something I noticed alot take for granted is size, measurements are one thing, but whats it look like in the hand or some sort of scale to base the look of the light?


----------



## brted

Did the sub-forum just get a promotion with a link right under LED Flashlights on the main page (/vb) or was that already there?


----------



## cheapbastard

Thank you for this forum. It should help me to slow down my spending. I spent over $100 on led torches from a local retail store then I remembered I am a cheap *******. I am impressed by what you can get at such low prices.


----------



## ^Gurthang

CB,

Welcome to CPF, have fun and read Read READ!!! You'll be blown away at whats available for not a lot of $$$.


----------



## mon90ey

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



sed6 said:


> Lots of opinions about what counts as a budget light. They all seem to come back to dollars. I'm thinking past that and wonder if others will to.
> 
> A budget light is one I don't need. It can be lost, given away, stolen or smashed and I won't care. It's easily replacable. If not from the local big box or sporting goods store, then no more than 1-2 days to ship (not 10 days from China). It's just bright enough, to find something under the bed, dropped behind the washer or in my trunk. It's not that exotic; maybe just one mode, maybe a plastic lens and probably no reverse polarity protection.
> 
> It's a lot of things, but a budget isn't always less than nor is it always more than $20.


 
+1 for all of this but to me it also will come back to dollars. If it's a budget light, it had better be cheap. (usually less than $25), and something I'm just as apt to give away on the spur of the moment. It should be replaceable fairly easily, and if it dies or is lost, it's not the end of the world. It also should perform reasonably well for its price point. Build quality and performance is usually a mixed bag for these types of lights, but occasionally a true gem will come along, and I watch for them. By the way, what happened to Budgetbenny's flashlight reviews?


----------



## Old-Lumens

When I think of "Budget Lights" I immediately think of Chinese made lights. I think of lights that may or may not be well made, but much of that seems to be in hit or miss Quality Control. (I think they will get better with time). The Other side of the world & life is different there. I keep forgetting that and I expect more because I grew up in the US at a time when Quality was still drummed into us.

Now I consider "budget lights" and "budget components" as about the only source for a very limited fixed income. It's a way to still make mods and have fun and still not break the under $100 a year bank. For me, "budget" is the only way I can still play. 

Good to see CPF has a forum for this.:thumbsup:


----------



## lwknight

I think that when talking " budget " lights we should first throw out the junk catagory lightsl
Pretty much anything under $10.00 fits the junk catagory.

IMHO a budget light is one that could cost $20-$50 and is tool box tough but not up to mil spec
Eg: the coleman 2AA 140 lumen that wally world sells is about 25 bucks and virtually indestructible
and fairly water tolerant. Its not up to life and death specs because the tailcap clicky is cheapie made
but still a great edc/toolbox light.

Really most people don't need to go mil spec but think about hunters ,ranchers or even plumber/electrician
type tradesmen. They have use for tough dependable lights with long battery life but still no real need for
mil spec lights that could cost $120-$150.


----------



## langham

For me at least it is a budget light if my wife isn't mad at me after I tell her I bought another one. I am bad about modifying a light until the point at which I can no longer name it. I cannot just buy an over the counter Surefire and expect to be happy with it, no matter how great it is because I don't really care about performance, price, or durability. For me at least it is purely the ability for me to change/modify the light that attracts me to the flashlight world. There isn't a light that I own that has more than just the original body and lens (this may be in part due to the fact that all of my lights are relatively inexpensive). I don't know about the rest of you, but at this point I am all about just checking out if the light has the proper dimensions and if it will easily accept the batteries, driver, led, and reflector that I have chosen to put in it. Thanks for putting this forum up, and I guess what defines a budget light is up to the individual; I for one will not buy a light unless I consider it to be a budget light even though I want a Polarion PH-50 so bad.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara

A Budget Light: "I know it when I see it." - Justice Stewart, 1964

Thought I might try to shed some light (pun intended) on the definition problem. Someone mentioned "wine" as an example early in this thread, and I think that is an excellent analogy. I also think "restaurants" are another good example.

Anyone (if they are willing the pay the price) can go out to the "very best restaurant in town" and enjoy an excellent meal. Unless you are extremely unlucky, or have been poorly informed, so long as you are willing to spend the money, then you can fully expect to enjoy a truly exceptional meal with great service and ambiance. (I enjoy meals at expensive, sometimes very expensive, restaurants. But, I rarely spend my own money. Usually, someone else is buying!) 

If you are just visiting in a town and desire "a truly exceptional meal," then you probably end up having to spend the necessary money in order to guarantee quality. But, if you are a local, and have had the time to spend "researching" new and sometimes old but "unknown" restaurants, then you can usually find a way to enjoy the same, or similar (or perhaps even better) meal, at a greatly reduced price.

By the way, this kind of "research" is more of an art, than a science. (I think it should be considered a "fun hobby" where you accept the bad with the good, in the spirit of entertainment. It is sort of like going fishing. You never know what you might catch. So, in that sense, I think of "Budget Lighting" as a hobby or sport that involves the process of successfully seeking out "Budget Lights.") 

Anyway, first of all, you need to know what "a truly exceptional meal" is supposed to taste like. If you don't know the truly "good stuff" then it is hard to know it (even when you see it) at a budget price.

Take sushi as an example. The highest quality raw fish can be extremely expensive. Despite the recession, you can still easily spend $500.00 per person in Ginza, if you choose to go to such a place. But, for that kind of money you have a right to be very very unhappy if there is even the slightest thing disappointing about your dining experience.

On the other hand, there are many excellent "budget" sushi shops in Japan. Look for very busy large chain restaurants that serve only sushi. They are able to purchase their raw fish in huge (discount) quantities because they operate a large chain. And, if they are extremely busy, the raw fish stays really fresh because they sell it so fast, it doesn't have a chance to get old. You can get a great sushi meal for way less than a 10th of the Ginza shop (probably more like a 50th!)

But, stay away from your local neighborhood sushi shop and other "middle-of-the-road" sushi shops. They often have too few customers, and are often in financial trouble, so they must preserve the expensive raw fish that they have "invested" in, as best they can... and hope to eventually sell it before it actually spoils. (The only exception is, if you are truly "friends" with the sushi chef, he will tell you himself to avoid stuff that is getting a bit too old.)

Finally, what is the best value ("budget") sushi shop in Tokyo? Well, others are entitled to their opinion, but in my mind, I think of a couple of shops actually located inside the "restricted area" of the big fish market. 

Things have changed some over the years, but these shops were intended to serve food and drink to the fishermen and others who have been up all night working at the fish market. Used to be, regular Japanese could not easily get in, but they would allow foreigners (tourists) to sneak into the "restricted area." Best sushi in town. Bar none. (But, the only hitch is you have to get there by 7:00am and get in line early, or else you may wait for an hour or more. Also, they sell out of rice entirely by about 10:00am and are closed again until the next morning.)

Anyway, I hope I have successfully expressed my point. I believe "The Art of Budget Lighting" is a kind of hobby or sport where you perform enough research and acquire enough experience and/or knowledge on the subject, until you can become a proper judge of a lower priced light's true worth. Otherwise, you are probably better off spending top dollar for a brand name that guarantees good quality based on their name.

I recently decided to look into AAA keychain lights, with an emphasis on those models that might possibly be practical for 10440 as well as primary AAAs. I intend to test them all with a 10440 to see which one might be most practical for my own use. And, then gift the "rejects" with a good primary battery (not a 10440). At the same time, I am also looking for a low cost, yet reliable enough light to purchase in "quantity" (10-20 pcs.) so that I will have some on hand to give away as gifts.

I selected three models in the $10-15.00 range, with High Only. Three models in the $12-18.00, with High/Low. And, five models in the $16-35.00 range, with High/Med/Low. There are many more AAA keychain lights out there (both cheaper and more expensive), but I figure that these will provide me with an adequate sample for my initial research. (A couple of the more expensive lights are name brand, so I would not consider them "budget lights." The question is how well will some of the cheaper models compare with those name brand models in both quality and performance.)

Obviously, a flashlight is a tool. And, in order to be useful (especially as an "emergency" tool) it must perform with a certain degree of reliability. If you cannot pretty much count on it to come on when you need it, it is not "budget." It is simply junk. (Just as sushi that might make you ill is not a meal, at any price. Unless, of course, you are truly starving to death...)

Sorry this got a bit long, but that's my "two cents worth."


----------



## gradio

Don't know if this counts but just got back from Home Depot and got 3 Rayovac Indestructible AA flashlights at $14.99 each.
Seems fairly well built, is inexpensive, came with..... Rayovac batteries (go figure).
2-level LED & rear clicky 
Seems to be a value buy so thought I'd say here too. Each will go into vehicle glove box.


----------



## avrilcory

There are a lot of great budget lights out there to use for primary light or even just a backup. I am hoping you guys could recommend some constant lighting systems that are reasonably priced. 


Thanks !!!
Riello-ups


----------



## Alland9

As a Newbie here, please tell me what makes a flashlight worth $100 or more, compared to a $10 light?

Regards, Alland9


----------



## mvyrmnd

Alland9 said:


> As a Newbie here, please tell me what makes a flashlight worth $100 or more, compared to a $10 light?
> 
> Regards, Alland9



What makes a Ferrari $100,000 more than a Ford?

<sarcasm>They both do the same job, don't they?</sarcasm>

Edit: added sarcasm tags to make it easier for Norm


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> They both do the same job, don't they?



No

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> No
> 
> Norm



Well, fundamentally they do, but that's my point.


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> Well, fundamentally they do, but that's my point.



You're totally ignoring build quality, safety, technology, advanced styling, handling and performance. They will both go from point A to point B, there the comparison ends.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> You're totally ignoring build quality, safety, technology, advanced styling, handling and performance. They will both go from point A to point B, there the comparison ends.
> 
> Norm



You're arguing my point for me, norm.


----------



## JedSmith

I like 'bargain' items rather than 'budget' items. The latter stresses limitations imo, while the former stresses getting the maximum for your money, no matter the cost. For me, 'bargain' items are those that do much of what their competition will do, but at a far better price. Or they offer more qualities/features I desire, but at the same price as the competition. I love bargains, and I imagine that some of the budget lights fit this category too. Some budget items I purchased didn't turn to be bargains because they didn't do the required job or broke down too soon.


----------



## Fenix_Rising

I certainly have owned my fair share of lower end, or cheaper flashlights. I consider my Pelican 2360 to be a budget flashlight. It is a $30 flashlight and performs like I would expect a light of that cost measure to perform. It has a maximum of 163 lumens and runs on a pair of AA batteries. It's kind of my backup light. It feels as if it is made well for what I paid for it, however, I have to address the one issue I have had with it: the power button sometimes doesn't work at all. This has happened to me 3 times total in the few months I've had the light. It seems as if for a few tries, you can hear the spring and click of the power button, but the light fails to power on.


----------



## PCC

I'd contact Pelican's tech support if I were you. I'm pretty sure you'll be a happy customer if you do.


----------



## jetslipper

My first LED flashlight is a budget light. It's $36.00 and uses a "Cree Q5". After a little research, I found out that it uses a Cree Xlamp XR-E Group Q5 LED. It has a 6V 2200mAh power source (5x1/2D NiCd cells). Construction is quite decent, and is supposedly made of "aircraft grade aluminum alloy". There is only one mode of operation, nothing fancy, just Hi mode all the time. Is $36.00 not expensive for those specs?


----------



## ardvaark

I'm guessing that maybe brands like, ultrafire, trustfire, skyray and the other cheapish flashlights could be defined as budget. I have a slightly modded skyray 4X that is extremely bright and fits very well into a budget. What do you gals/guys think?


----------



## bladesmith3

I also like the term bargain rather then budget. there are bargain lights out there like solarforce and skyray king. many others as well.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

If it's at the impulse buy section of a checkout line in a big box store, it probably qualifies as a budget light imho. 

A section like this here is the perfect place for us newbs to discover which budget lights are ok until we learn what even makes a good flashlight good by reading here at CPF. 

Glad you guys decided to keep it.


----------



## ven

Rosoku Chikara said:


> A Budget Light: "I know it when I see it." - Justice Stewart, 1964
> 
> Thought I might try to shed some light (pun intended) on the definition problem. Someone mentioned "wine" as an example early in this thread, and I think that is an excellent analogy. I also think "restaurants" are another good example.
> 
> >snip<
> 
> Sorry this got a bit long, but that's my "two cents worth."



Really enjoyed that read!


----------



## Milw light

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

I bought 2 Ebay 3000 lumin lights recently. They are the adjustable beam models. The artifacts are numerous to put it charitably. The output appears to be less than 100 lumins judging from a 160 lumin Streamlight. They do work & for $4.50 each I can't be too upset. They have high, strobe, low. They are all metal, so there is that.


----------



## Drakemoore

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



Milw light said:


> I bought 2 Ebay 3000 lumin lights recently. They are the adjustable beam models. The artifacts are numerous to put it charitably. The output appears to be less than 100 lumins judging from a 160 lumin Streamlight. They do work & for $4.50 each I can't be too upset. They have high, strobe, low. They are all metal, so there is that.



I've been doing a lot of research the last few days on the very cheap spectrum of lights, it seems like the ones you mention are no longer using actual Cree emitters anymore. From what I read, in the past they used to sometimes have actual Cree emitters, they may have been rejects or slightly less output units but they were Cree emitters. Now they're using some lattice something something knock off, sometimes just 'LB' when you take the light apart, or it doesn't show it at all on the emitter. An easy tell apparently is if the light tone is a very dull light blue instead of the white that you often see from real ones.


----------



## Light Bringer

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

If y'all don't mind me jumping in here...

I've gravitated to "budget" lights like the '501, '502, '98, and C8, mainly to customise them to my liking. At first it was buying complete drop-in modules, now I'm reflowing my emitters and putting together my own drop-ins from scratch. It's kinda nice. 

Plus, if a tailcap switch goes flaky on a '502, I just grab another from the 3-pack of '502s and I'm done. No need for dealing with customer service at XYZLites. I just go on Amazon and buy another 3-pack from LuckySunMoonSky or HappyColorSmile888 or whoever.

And it's true, this past year (2015-2016) it's been a race to the bottom as far as quality, but I mainly buy these lights just as hosts. So the drop-in with a LatticeBright chip that's the size of an XP-E pumping out a whopping 70-80lm, and Generic Mystery Driver with more blinky modes than steady modes on a lightweight halfsize aluminum pill, is a throwaway (literally) part, to be replaced with a real Cree XP-L/XM-L2/whatever-you-want chip and NANJG driver on a nice solid pill that sucks away heat like a sponge.

Gawd, sometimes I think I'm singlehandedly keeping Fasttech and Amazon in business...

But for screwing around and trying all sorts of emitter/driver/reflector combinations, that's the only way to go. That's how I got (ie, made) a C8 with 365nm UV LED, which you won't find *anywhere* else online or in stores. Or if you want a green hog-light, or red "night-vision" light, or whatever. Or maybe I just want to compare 4500k with 5000K with 6500K emitters. It'd be nice to have all 3 lights complete, so I can view them all literally side-by-side.

Who's going to buy multiple $urefires and mod them? Hell, I spent <100bux on my Quark, but I'm not about to replace the emitter to get rid of the green tint, because there goes the warranty!

So definitely there's a place for "budget" lights.

Oh, and I confess not knowing if any "premium" light throws a nice floody beam from an aspheric lens, but short of a mule, there's nothing that beats a SK98 (genuine Sipik or clone) for a nice even blanket of light to, say, light up your path in winter to make sure there's no ice or snow.

Just don't cheap out on the batteries!!


----------



## JasonJ

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*

When considering "budget" or 'bargain"/"value" lights and their place in the lighting world... also consider how many new enthusiasts they bring to the hobby as well. People can buy a half dozen 501/502b lights, explore the endless options of the p60 drop-in, then move on to something more advanced. Or they can buy a single 1AA Fenix, have a damn nice light... and nothing else. 

There's a certain value to entry level price-point lights... they play the part of the gateway drug for many.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*



JasonJ said:


> When considering "budget" or 'bargain"/"value" lights and their place in the lighting world... also consider how many new enthusiasts they bring to the hobby as well. People can buy a half dozen 501/502b lights, explore the endless options of the p60 drop-in, then move on to something more advanced. Or they can buy a single 1AA Fenix, have a damn nice light... and nothing else.
> 
> There's a certain value to entry level price-point lights... they play the part of the gateway drug for many.



Very well put Jason. +1 every flashlight has a pocket somewhere in somebody's adventures!!


----------



## sealover1

Love the idea of budget light but its worries me if they may blow up in my pocket has anyone seen the ecig vids of cheap ones with 1860 batteries blowing up? Seen one today scary stuff


----------



## Offgridled

sealover1 said:


> Love the idea of budget light but its worries me if they may blow up in my pocket has anyone seen the ecig vids of cheap ones with 1860 batteries blowing up? Seen one today scary stuff


+1 I'd rather be safe and spend the money


----------



## noboneshotdog

Offgridled said:


> +1 I'd rather be safe and spend the money



I started out w budget lights and found they just wouldn't hold up to the abuse I give them at work.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Any of you guy`s tried these ultra cheap AA or 14500 Zoomie, cheep as chips and gets good reviews if you can believe them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5000-Lume...b0ff4e5&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=191913815170

John.


----------



## abong

mvyrmnd said:


> What makes a Ferrari $100,000 more than a Ford?



lol, i like this kind of answer, this will make people think before asking



Norm said:


> You're totally ignoring build quality, safety, technology, advanced styling, handling and performance. They will both go from point A to point B, there the comparison ends.
> 
> Norm



and this is misunderstanding from what mvyrmnd explain


----------



## LockNinja

I saved up 30.00 bucks and got a rovyvon and he now lives on my jacket zipper and the brim of my ballcap. I never go anywhere without him. I drop him all the time and he just keeps on working. I dont even have to replace batteries, just plug in and all charged in no time.


----------



## chocolatea

can you guys name a budget yet reliable light guys?


----------



## bykfixer

My minimag from 1996? The 2D from 1989? A 2D LED from around 2014? An LED Solitaire from 2014? All under $20. 
In other words Maglite LED products in general, many being $20 and less. 

Another jewel is the $9 Fenix E01 from around 2011.

Time will tell if the new kids on the block hold out.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

chocolatea said:


> can you guys name a budget yet reliable light guys?



I can. Convoy S2+.


----------



## xxo

chocolatea said:


> can you guys name a budget yet reliable light guys?




I would add to Bykfixer's list of Mags the 2 AAA Mini Mg LED and the 2C ML25. The 3C Mag ML50 is another excellent budget light.

The 2 AA Rayovac indestructible is a good reliable budget light as well - just be careful not to cross thread the plastic tailcap when changing the batteries!


----------



## boo5ted

chocolatea said:


> can you guys name a budget yet reliable light guys?



They're thousands of them.


----------



## bykfixer

xxo said:


> The 2 AA Rayovac indestructible is a good reliable budget light as well - just be careful not to cross thread the plastic tailcap when changing the batteries!



The orginal Indestructable (150 lumen if I recall correct) had switch reliability issues. It seems the updated versions no longer have the issue. 

Back when the original was out I went to Rayovac website to find a place to buy one after reading here that the module was a P60 type. My local stores did not carry them yet. At the website there were hundreds of 1 star reviews based on the switch failing. I thought a little more positive about the Rayovac company since all those bad reviews were allowed to be posted, but also thought less of them for producing a product called Indestructable that had such a cheesy clicky switch. Later on the reviews became more favorable as the newer version was reaching store shelves. 

To get around the switch issue I just clicked the light to on and twist the tailcap for on/off. I put the original module in a SolarForce 3P clone body and put a Malkoff M31 in the Rayovac with a metal SolarForce head on it. I've yet to find a tailcap that will swap out.


----------



## jabe1

The main issue with the switch was the housing would split. I have on that did, and Rayovac couldn’t send me a replacement. They did provide a coupon for a new light though. Now, of course, I can’t find a H&M’s retailer near me...



bykfixer said:


> The orginal Indestructable (150 lumen if I recall correct) had switch reliability issues. It seems the updated versions no longer have the issue.
> 
> Back when the original was out I went to Rayovac website to find a place to buy one after reading here that the module was a P60 type. My local stores did not carry them yet. At the website there were hundreds of 1 star reviews based on the switch failing. I thought a little more positive about the Rayovac company since all those bad reviews were allowed to be posted, but also thought less of them for producing a product called Indestructable that had such a cheesy clicky switch. Later on the reviews became more favorable as the newer version was reaching store shelves.
> 
> To get around the switch issue I just clicked the light to on and twist the tailcap for on/off. I put the original module in a SolarForce 3P clone body and put a Malkoff M31 in the Rayovac with a metal SolarForce head on it. I've yet to find a tailcap that will swap out.


----------



## sandalian

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> I can. Convoy S2+.


+1


----------



## Charlie Hustle

I just received the FireflyLite E07 2021 Version Nichia 219B 4000K SW40 D220 R9080 and it's an incredible value with the holiday special price. The lighted electronic switch is the most responsive of any Anduril light I have ever purchased and the hand feel is second to none. Visually, the navy blue and stainless steel bezel looks stunning and the magnet is exceptional strong. Take my favorite emitter with my favorite color temperature and combine it with my favorite user interface (Anduril 1) and I just received one of the most special lights I have ever purchased per dollar. All this for a measly 55 bucks. This one goes straight to the top of the value per dollar food chain for me.


----------



## codybene

so I still have in my glove compartment a tiny flashlight my dad gave me like 20 yrs ago, he bought a pack of 3 at a dollar store probably.. can't even remember, but he gave me one and one to my mom (for emergencies), I got the red one, my mom got a silver one and he kept the blue one. 

That little thing uses 1 AA battery and it's been around with me EVERYWHERE, and the little thing is USEFUL as heck. 
So it's kind of a treasure at this point, and is a cool thing when I got back at my parents' and suddenly mom goes to the basement for something and gets her silver little flashlight, or dad goes to the garage at night and you can see how he takes out his blue light. A cool family thing... best budget light for me


----------



## Poppy

JasonJ said:


> *Re: Budget light goes beyond dollars*
> 
> When considering "budget" or 'bargain"/"value" lights and their place in the lighting world... also consider how many new enthusiasts they bring to the hobby as well. *People can buy a half dozen 501/502b lights, explore the endless options of the p60 drop-in, *then move on to something more advanced. Or they can buy a single 1AA Fenix, have a damn nice light... and nothing else.
> 
> There's a certain value to entry level price-point lights... they play the part of the gateway drug for many.


Now that this thread has been revived, I looked back at a couple of the older responses. A trip down memory lane.

Wow! Remember when the 501/502b lights were all the rage in budget lights? Solarforce was a step up for sure. P60 drop ins? Not much talk about them anymore.


----------

